# 2005 LX280 VS X350



## mjh34 (May 18, 2020)

Hello all I am new to the site and looking for some guidance. I am looking for a lawn tractor and have been researching for a month or so now. Originally I thought about buying new because of incentive deals going on and the warranty. I have recently come across a 2005 LX though with about 300 hours and it has a 44” Piranha deck. 18 hp v-twin Kawasaki Engine, new battery, blades and front tires. I like that it is a better transmission (K62) versus the K46 in a X350. I'm not looking for something to last me more than 8-10 years as I will trade up to a bigger tractor then. I can get a X350 with 42' deck and mulch kit for around $3200 after incentives or pay around $2,500 for the used 2005 LX280. The used LX280 looks to be in great cosmetic shape and from what I have been told it runs great and has been well cared for. From my research it seems the LX is a step up just a little bit compared to the X350 because of the transmission? I mow about an acre with plenty of trees and a gentle slope, I do have a ditch that is about 90 yards long on the road/yard border and that is a little steeper and about 4 yards in height by 90 yards long that I mow as well. I would not use any of the models for snow blowing as of now. I'd appreciate some guidance and tips etc.


Thanks much!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum mjh. If it were me, I'd apply that money towards the bigger tractor now, and get on with it.


----------

